# garage



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## Snow owl

I see what you mean about the garage problem. Some of the houses in my collection have garages and I can put cars in a few. I will try to find the name of the company that made them and post it. I do like the look of the Motor max pumps problem is can not find them in NH yet. Here is an old barn shot I did for a cars song photo game earlier this year. The car fits nice inside with no cutting to the building.
Song was "Little Old Lady from Pasadena"


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## Snow owl

:wave:
Very very nice. I love the tire smoke effect, not quite got that down myself. working on it tho. I will keep my eye out for anything that might be able to work for a modern gas pump and let you know. I have been known to use scraps for anything. Also my wife would like to know who did the music in the slide show?
:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## Snow owl

:wave:
Stop action pics looked great. I see many cars that are sitting in my collection it is amazing. 

I have had no patience for the tutorials with photoshop either. Pretty much been winging it for a few years but could not get the smoke to look right. Right now I am attempting to put together a segment with flashing light on a cruiser in a chase if it works right I'll post it...we shall see.

I grew up listening to Dave Brubeck, Sarah Vaughn etc. My parents ran an American radio station in Saudia Arabia while we were stationed the in the late 60s early 70s. My wife also is extremely fond of music, we listen to anything except rap. We collect many things. Music on 45s albums and cds most of the music is her's while most but not all of the cars are mine. The dolls, stuffed animals is about 25-25-25-25. She said that the group sounded a lot like Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## Snow owl

:wave:
Both my girls enjoy their cars, both want to play on the tables. Fine with me provided they don't smash things. Well something finally happened here that will make it easier to do Dios. For many years the closest Hobby shop to me was close to a 25 mile drive, yea I could get my diecast at WM and TRU but they really don't sell little people, trees, and stuctures. WOO-HOO We got a Hobby Town now. Just opened this week. It has something for everyone in the family. Ok I was drooling at my first visit. Ya know kid in a toy store, oops I was. Now I can start getting what I need to "beautify" my town.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## Midnightrun

Very Nice!!! 

Do you by chance have an HO scale Layout?? Trains and stuff??

:thumbsup:---Midnightrun---:wave:


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## chevy263

Great garage !! love that BP tow too :thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## roadrner

Some great work there! Thanks for the pix. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## STUTZ

Great job Pearl!

The low riders are cool!


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## STUTZ

I'm checking now.

I haven't checked the Diorama Forum in some time. I don't want to get involed with a diorama with summer coming. I'll just keep buying buildings and accessories for now.


----------



## craftymore

Nice looking dios you have set up Pearl. Thanks for the pics.

Zach


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## COMP

pearl said:


> Zach i have a lot more dioramas at a friend's site .she is just starting to learn how to do them . if your interested take a look.
> 
> http://just-hobbies.aforumfree.com/


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------



## No1toyguy

Enjoyed the garage pics the attention to detail is amazing. I used to have the Aurora slot car gas station with all the parts including Coca Cola dispenser etc. Needed fast cash and sold it for $250 with much regret. It's hard to find with all the parts. Speaking of the music in the car garage video, I too only listen to the classics and I especially love Jazz but I am biased because my wife is a Jazz singer. You can take a free listen at www.Juliesilvera.com. Continue to enjoy your garage models. 

Mark


----------



## pearl

Deleted


----------

